
Developing a RESTful API with Node and TypeScript - mjhea0
http://mherman.org/blog/2016/11/05/developing-a-restful-api-with-node-and-typescript#.WB30Vf5cA2A.hackernews
======
cx1000
This is cool and useful, but there are still some pieces missing: For one, the
data is just a javascript object, and is not pulled from a database. There is
also a lot that can be automated when making a REST api. For example,
Django+Django REST Framework allows you to define models and serializers and
BOOM you have a browsable API, as well as all POST/GET/PUT/PATCH/DELETE REST
API endpoints created. I assume there is something out there like this for
node, but the author doesn't mention it.

It ends with "...we should have endpoints for updating a hero and deleting a
hero, but we’ll leave that for you to implement."

I'd rather not... Can't a library set those up for me?

~~~
mjhea0
Yes, you should definitely automate the creation of an API. The point of this
post is more on how to set up the tooling for handling types in JavaScript
with TypeScript.

